# DCX2496 vs DBX Driverack PA



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

If a mod wouldn't mind moving this to the appropriate section.

I didn't mean to post in Manufactured Speakers..


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

It's been moved, you can elaborate on your post now.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

It looks like somehow my original post got deleted when it got moved..

Does anyone have any first hand experience comparing a Behringer DCX2496 to a DBX Driverack PA+?

I know the PA model had a bad turn on thump from what I've read... and that the PA+ is supposed to be pretty good.


----------

